# Ph Drop?.....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

The ph out of my tap is 7.6,but when i just checked it itdropped to 6.6,this is too low for pygo's and rhoms isnt it??What could cause it to drop??And what can i do to raise it???Thanks.



Red Sox Fanatic said:


> The ph out of my tap is 7.6,but when i just checked it itdropped to 6.6,this is too low for pygo's and rhoms isnt it??What could cause it to drop??And what can i do to raise it???Thanks.


The ph in my tank dropped to 6.6 is what i meant.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Did you let the water out of the tap sit for 24 hours before testing it?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Driftwood could lower it. Did you do water change yesterday or last night? Might be cause of your other thread, rhom didn't eat. pH swing


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Do more water changes to raise it...have you had an ammonia problem? Ammonia will decrease ph..as will bogwood


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Do more water changes to raise it...have you had an ammonia problem? Ammonia will decrease ph..as will bogwood


I have been doing 2 WC a week,its a 29 gal long tank i thought this amount of changes would br ok.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Do more water changes to raise it...have you had an ammonia problem? Ammonia will decrease ph..as will bogwood


I have been doing 2 WC a week,its a 29 gal long tank i thought this amount of changes would br ok.
[/quote]
The filter in this tank was seeded from another within a few days of the rhom arriving wasnt it? Excluding the softening effects over a period of time from something like bogwood theres only one way the ph could drop ..the presence of ammonia. A test kit wouldve revealed that before a wc.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol I wasn't sayn uneaten food was lowering your pH. I was sayn the pH swing might be the cause why he's not eating(your other thread)


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lol I wasn't sayn uneaten food was lowering your pH. I was sayn the pH swing might be the cause why he's not eating(your other thread)


Ok gotcha.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

locust said:


> Do more water changes to raise it...have you had an ammonia problem? Ammonia will decrease ph..as will bogwood


I have been doing 2 WC a week,its a 29 gal long tank i thought this amount of changes would br ok.
[/quote]
The filter in this tank was seeded from another within a few days of the rhom arriving wasnt it? Excluding the softening effects over a period of time from something like bogwood theres only one way the ph could drop ..the presence of ammonia. A test kit wouldve revealed that before a wc.
[/quote]

I maybe doing this wrong,but i did a WC last nite then checked my water perms.ph 7.0 ammonia 0ppm,but my nitrates are at 5 ppm,i can lower my nitrates by more WC's correct ??I am using an old sponge filter in the tank and think it has seen better days could this be why my water parms keep changing.Also last nite before i did the WC it was still not showing any ammonia,but the ph was at 6.6 and nitrates at 5ppm wierd.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

If the water out of the tap is 7.6 and the water in the tank is 6.6...doing a water change and getting a then getting a tank reading of 7.0 shouldn't be a surprise. No ammonia and nitrates indicates the biological filter is working.

A pH of 6.6 is fine. I would rather have that for p's than 7.6, but anything between the readings is nothing to worry about. Test your tap water's kH or buffering ability. A low kH would explain why it drops after being aged in the tank. I would also get a bucket of tap water and test it after it has been sitting for a few days with an airstone in it. If it keeps stabiizing at 6.6 then there is no concern.

If your tank drops below 6.0, then you will need to do some trouble shooting to see why. Sometimes old tanks drop due to build up of organic waste or "mulm" in the gravel. If you are keeping up on your water changes and filter maintenance then you should be fine.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Piranha Guru said:


> If the water out of the tap is 7.6 and the water in the tank is 6.6...doing a water change and getting a then getting a tank reading of 7.0 shouldn't be a surprise. No ammonia and nitrates indicates the biological filter is working.
> 
> A pH of 6.6 is fine. I would rather have that for p's than 7.6, but anything between the readings is nothing to worry about. Test your tap water's kH or buffering ability. A low kH would explain why it drops after being aged in the tank. I would also get a bucket of tap water and test it after it has been sitting for a few days with an airstone in it. If it keeps stabiizing at 6.6 then there is no concern.
> 
> If your tank drops below 6.0, then you will need to do some trouble shooting to see why. Sometimes old tanks drop due to build up of organic waste or "mulm" in the gravel. If you are keeping up on your water changes and filter maintenance then you should be fine.


I keep bare bottom tanks,i will keep a close eye on this tank but for now everything seems ok.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Piranha Guru said:


> If the water out of the tap is 7.6 and the water in the tank is 6.6...doing a water change and getting a then getting a tank reading of 7.0 shouldn't be a surprise. No ammonia and nitrates indicates the biological filter is working.
> 
> A pH of 6.6 is fine. I would rather have that for p's than 7.6, but anything between the readings is nothing to worry about. Test your tap water's kH or buffering ability. A low kH would explain why it drops after being aged in the tank. I would also get a bucket of tap water and test it after it has been sitting for a few days with an airstone in it. If it keeps stabiizing at 6.6 then there is no concern.
> 
> If your tank drops below 6.0, then you will need to do some trouble shooting to see why. Sometimes old tanks drop due to build up of organic waste or "mulm" in the gravel. If you are keeping up on your water changes and filter maintenance then you should be fine.


I keep bare bottom tanks,i will keep a close eye on this tank but for now everything seems ok.


----------

